# Addition to the KU program



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw a banner add on Amazon that indicates that they've added some magazines to Kindle Unlimited. The banner didn't come back when I went back but I was able to see the magazines listed in KU on the KU pages:

Kindle Unlimited Storefront

A cursory glance indicates there is a lot of overlap with the ones available through the new Prime Read program -- possibly 100%.


----------

